# Best Sub$320 Vacuum Sealer



## nutt (Sep 1, 2022)

My food saver is on its last leg, so would it be in my best interest to throw down for a LEM vac sealer?

I would just like a nice unit and the LEM 1253 max vac 500 is what I am considering. It’s a considerable chunk of cheddar on a piece of equipment but I know it will be used.

Anyone have suggestions on a sub $300-$320 vac sealer that will be great for my long SV cooks? And will have at least a 12” bar?
I would really like a double seal (I think the LEM goes above the norm on seal thickness or quality so does not need two??? Anyone want to throw in their usage notes?)

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## nutt (Sep 1, 2022)

I was close to pulling the trigger on a Avid Armor A420 https://a.co/d/9j6dJ09
But the LEM was so near in price I thought I should ask the forum for some input first.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 2, 2022)

I have the max vac 500. The only con I would put on it. Is the size of it. Performs very well though.





						LEM MaxVac 500 review
					

Thought I would give my opinion of the LEM MaxVac 500 sealer.    Received this as a gift from one of my sons. Awesome gift! There was also a pack of quart, and gallon bags. The unit included a 25' roll of 8" film as well.    The sealer is fast on removing the air. And does it very well. The 1/4"...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Hockeydudde (Sep 2, 2022)

I just got the vac master 360 on Thursday. Used it once just to try it out, very impressed. It's obviously limited experience, maybe some that has had it longer will chime in.

What drew me to it is the 16"wide seal bar. It has a double seal.


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 2, 2022)

I've had the 12" Cabela's Commercial Grade sealer for 5-6 years now, never a glitch. I make my own burgers and sausage, never have to wait for anything to cool down, does one after another. 



			https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/cabelas-12-commercial-grade-vacuum-sealer


----------



## Colin1230 (Sep 2, 2022)

Watching, even though my old Food Saver is still going strong.


----------



## ddow229 (Sep 2, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> I've had the 12" Cabela's Commercial Grade sealer for 5-6 years now, never a glitch. I make my own burgers and sausage, never have to wait for anything to cool down, does one after another.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/cabelas-12-commercial-grade-vacuum-sealer


We bought the 15" one a few weeks ago and are having a good experience with it.


----------



## nutt (Sep 2, 2022)

The Vacmaster is down to $327 for Labor Day and looking more into Cabelas because obviously their stuff is crazy popular!


----------



## ddow229 (Sep 2, 2022)

nutt said:


> The Vacmaster is down to $327 for Labor Day and looking more into Cabelas because obviously their stuff is crazy popular!


We went with the 15" pro series dual voltage model from Cabela's. It is doing everything we expected it to and gives us the option to take it when we go fishing for ease when we catch in remote areas.


----------



## Hockeydudde (Sep 2, 2022)

nutt said:


> The Vacmaster is down to $327 for Labor Day and looking more into Cabelas because obviously their stuff is crazy popular!


Vacuum sealers unlimited has the vacmaster for $299 and free shipping.
And they have a thread here where they post a discount coupon on bags and rolls.
Bags don't ship free unfortunately.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 2, 2022)

Hockeydudde said:


> Vacuum sealers unlimited



Since they are a sponsor here and give out monthly discounts...  I would see if I could work something out with Lisa ..

ps. What is it that's not working right on the Food Saver ?   Usually the only thing that goes bad is the tape covering the heat strip...  It is replaceable if that's the problem...  had to change mine out as the bag was sticking to the heat strip ..


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 2, 2022)

I replaced my Food Saver with a Vacmaster Pro 350 (I think). It's great for packaging 40+ lbs of sliced bacon, a couple of times a year. But as Steve H mentioned, it's a bit heavy and unwieldy, as I have to haul it upstairs from my den/storage. So I bought another little cheapie Food Saver off someone from Offerup for $10, for when I just need to seal a bag or two. It's a heck of a lot lighter, and I can store it in a cupboard in the kitchen.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 2, 2022)

I got my Vacmaster 350 Pro from Lisa at Vacuum Sealers Unlimited and am very happy with it and we use it a lot.

https://vacuumsealersunlimited.com/


----------



## nutt (Sep 3, 2022)

I already buy my rolls from VSU so buying the Vacmaster is getter nicer indeed:-) also this will have its own spot next to my SV (I’m finally building the table I’ve  had in mind for some time, nice to get it going!) 

My food saver wil not suction air out of the bag unless I bear grip the unit with both hands squeezing it together. The last two times I used it(both in the last week) each bag took a half hour! So even if I could fix it….it’s outahere!(would be nice to sell it for something however )


----------



## Danblacksher (Sep 3, 2022)

i have a cheap one and i have to push down both sides to get a good seal. would love a good one.


----------



## radioguy (Sep 3, 2022)

Bought an Avid Armor A3100, about 2 years ago,  still working like a champion.

RG


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 3, 2022)

nutt said:


> I already buy my rolls from VSU so buying the Vacmaster is getter nicer indeed:-) also this will have its own spot next to my SV (I’m finally building the table I’ve  had in mind for some time, nice to get it going!)
> 
> My food saver wil not suction air out of the bag unless I bear grip the unit with both hands squeezing it together. The last two times I used it(both in the last week) each bag took a half hour! So even if I could fix it….it’s outahere!(would be nice to sell it for something however )


Have you tried washing( dawn dish soap) the foam seals, or flipping them over? That got some extra life from my foodsaver.
I did purchase th VM 360 with 16" seal bar. Large but very nice unit.


----------



## millerbuilds (Sep 3, 2022)

I have the Avid Armor A100 and am very happy with it.  I will never go back to Food Saver.

- Jason


----------



## nutt (Sep 3, 2022)

I will wash the seals and see how it affects things, thanks!


----------



## nutt (Sep 5, 2022)

I’ll be buying the vacmaster 360 once I hear back from 

 lisa b
  with the discount code.
Super excited to get it!!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 5, 2022)

Congrats good choice


----------



## 617Smoker (Sep 5, 2022)

Sounds like you are on your way to a new one. Others looking at the thread can check the gaskets. They can be replaced for cheap and fix some issue. I have a nearly 20-year old food saver that stoped sealing. New gaskets and works good as new.


----------



## kevin james (Sep 5, 2022)

I've had the VM 360 for a couple years now and I use it all the time. I absolutely love it.


----------



## nutt (Sep 5, 2022)

I tried looking at checking my seals and the seems the foam oval seal is not replaceable on my unit? And this foam seal is the one that is deformed.


----------



## 617Smoker (Sep 6, 2022)

nutt said:


> I tried looking at checking my seals and the seems the foam oval seal is not replaceable on my unit? And this foam seal is the one that is deformed.


Gotcha -mine easily pop out. Maybe they figured that they could make more money by making it impossible to replace the seals lol.


----------



## slapaho_injun (Sep 17, 2022)

Mine just crapped the bed and I’m in for a new and better vac sealer too.

I had a foodsaver v3240 that I loved for almost 8 yrs (best I can remember). I use it all the time.  making our own pork & beef sausage, cutting ribeyes from the whole loin, cutting our own boneless chops from the pork loins, beef jerky, lots of smoked jerky & fish, fresh fish & leftovers, etc…..

I’m lost without a vac sealer!

I’ll look at the vac master 360. Never heard of it before today. Can someone point me towards the lady with the discount code if there is one. I don’t recognize the name. 

I’m also checking out avidarmor a420 unit. Gets good reviews. 

I won’t go back to foodsaver just because they don’t sell replacement gaskets or seals. They referred me to Amazon to buy the kit. I did and still didn’t work. The foam seals from Amazon weren’t the right thickness.

Thanks!


----------



## old sarge (Sep 17, 2022)

Lisa is her name.  Here is a link to her postings:





						Sponsored - Vacuum Sealers Unlimited
					

As alot of you know @lisa b has been one of our site sponsors for a long time.    If you do not know who this is our what she offers let me introduce you.     Lisa is the owner of Vacuum Sealers Unlimited.  As you can imagine she has all things Vacuum Sealers on her site. And if you haven't...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## nutt (Sep 17, 2022)

I LOVE the Vacmaster I bought from 

 lisa b

This 360 is a diff world! Even came with 2nd set of foam seals! 

True it is large but that is just fine for me. Also the discount we get on our bags does not apply to a new machine(sorry for the bad news).


----------

